# About Hypnotherapy and IBS



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

About IBS and hypnotherapy First it is important to understand what hypnotherapy is and how it may help you in the alleviation of your IBS symptoms. It needs to be known that this is not a cure for IBS (since one does not exist at the moment), but an effective complementary therapy that can be used in isolation or conjunction with conventional approaches, (many people find they can reduce or give up medications, although this should be done along with your prescribing physician.) Hypnotherapy has shown to be highly effective in the majority of people who use it. Important note: Please have your symptoms diagnosed by a medical practitioner or doctor. It is important to remember that you cannot self diagnose IBS and there are many serious conditions that mimic IBS. What is Hypnotherapy? It is easier to state what it is not, rather than what it is really, a 'Trance' (an altered state of consciousness) is not sleep, unconsciousness, magic, nor mind control. Much of the mystery still surrounding hypnosis is this lack of a clear definition. Hypnosis is generally experienced as restful and relaxing, it is different then slumber. In a trance state you are aware of your surroundings, hearing, sounds, smells and your aware of your movements and in control of your actions. Consciousness is NOT lost, it becomes more selective. In a trance it is usual to be more aware of internal processes than in the outside worldï¿½s activities and distractions. Contemporary scientific studies show trance is a natural and normal state of mind and like other states, such as alertness or pleasure has many different and individual components. Uses of hypnosis .... hypnosis is often thought to be therapy that only affects the mind, but as mind and body are inseparably joined, hypnosis can also help physical ailments. The popular assumption that hypnosis is only used for weight reduction and to stop smoking is very much mistaken; there are many more possibilities to numerous to mention. However hypnotherapy is well known to help IBS symptom and reduce frequency of presentation. Hypnotherapy uses hypnosis as a therapy to deal with a wide range of problems, both physical and emotional. Is hypnosis safe ? Yes. It is a safe, natural part of human experience. Always protected by our subconscious, trance is part of everyday life. We are already proficient in itï¿½s use, we simply donï¿½t recognize it. Hypnotherapy is not stage hypnosis. Who can be hypnotized? Just about everyone (those deeply disturbed or handicapped require special personal attention), if they choose. What is it like to be hypnotized? In experiencing altered states is should be acknowledged that trance is slightly different for everyone. Most find it extremely pleasant, enjoyable and relaxing, saying theyï¿½ve never felt so agreeably relaxed and comfortable before. Should I use hypnosis as an alternative to seeing my doctor? The answer is NO. It is not an alternative to seeking proper medical care. Hypnosis is a complementary therapy and should, where needed be used in partnership with conventional medicine. Your G.P. or Doctor's training in diagnosis cannot be replaced by the hypnotist. Check out all health problems first with your doctor if in any doubt and then you can combine both a Physician's and a Hypnotherapist's healing methods. Can I be forced into trance? No. It is a state of mind that needs your co-operation. No one goes against their own unique code of behavior in hypnosis. Am I too strong willed to be hypnotized? Strength of will plays no part in the process. I am too intelligent to be hypnotized! No. The higher the intelligence and imagination the better.  Do hypnotized persons lose control of themselves? Quite the opposite, the client is in control of their trance, and is being guided by the hypnotist, and will only do that which seems right and is helpful. Could I get 'stuck' in trance? No. It simply doesnï¿½t happen. Will I be unconscious when in hypnosis? No. No loss of consciousness is involved individuals will be perfectly aware of things around them, including sounds, movements and smells and will be hyper-sensitive to touch. Some individuals will achieve a deeper level of trance than others. However, the results remain the same. Physical contact is not needed in any part of the process. Is my problem to trivial to be bothered with? Any problem which affects our lives is not trivial. IBS is certainly not trivial, it affects the lives of the sufferer and their families.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

thanks eric. I think the definition of hypnotherapy is important, as it can be hard to describe to people who haven't done it, what it is like, without using 'loaded' terms than have bad connotations. I have a question - during hypnotherapy I often do what I thought was a deep state of hypnosis, but now am wondering if it is sleep. I am not aware of my physical surroundings, noises or smells. Sometimes I hear Mike's voice and sometimes I don't. When I don't, am I asleep? When I do, how come I am not aware of anything else? But the definition is that in a hypnotic trance we are aware of those things. So, am I falling asleep? Weird. Doesn't really bother me either way but it's interesting. ------------------susanIBS D/C type & M.E/CFS


----------

